# Savage 110 FCP .338 Lapua



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I've only fired 34 rounds through this rifle and I followed proper barrel break in procedure. It will come with a Cabelas brand version of a pelican case and I also still have the original box. $1000. I'm located in Draper Utah.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Savage 110 in 338 Lapua? Does that thing kick like a mule on steroids? Savage 110's in 243 knock my fillings loose as it is... How is the recoil on that? What is the length of the barrel? Why are you selling it?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> Savage 110 in 338 Lapua? Does that thing kick like a mule on steroids? Savage 110's in 243 knock my fillings loose as it is... Why are you selling it?


To pay dental bills. :mrgreen:


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

It honestly doesn't kick that bad. Probably less than my .270. It has a 26" barrel. 2 inches of that is a muzzle brake. The only thing that hurts when you shoot this gun is the guys ears on the bench next to you.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

The only reason I'm selling it is to fund a new build.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

24" barrel and a 2" muzzle brake. I bet if you shot it at night it would look and sound like a fire breathing dragon.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I know this post is old but is this gun still available?


----------

